# Can u bush hook in fishriver



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Lookin to see if I can bush hook in fish river never tried but looking to see if there any cats in there. If not where best place to go. Thanks


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

pigman25 said:


> Lookin to see if I can bush hook in fish river never tried but looking to see if there any cats in there. If not where best place to go. Thanks


Sure you can. Your best bet is to get above the 32 bridge though. Tons of cats in there. Some real big ones too.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Iv been over there 3 times and have yet to catch a blue cat. Maybe I need another go at it


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I cant find any photos or research suggesting blues are even in Fish River. Strange.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Tons of blues. You can catch all you want at honey rd


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

CatCrusher said:


> Tons of blues. You can catch all you want at honey rd


Whats a honey road?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Whats a honey road?


Boat ramp on hwy 9


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

CatCrusher said:


> Boat ramp on hwy 9


Do the locals know they are there?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Damn a catfish! I Quit!!


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Do the locals know they are there?


Yes but they don't care about them. Taste like shit.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Just curious. Iv been on this forum for a spell but never seen a photo of a blue from Fish River. Seen some nice channels but never a blue or flathead.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Just curious. Iv been on this forum for a spell but never seen a photo of a blue from Fish River. Seen some nice channels but never a blue or flathead.


I've put blue pics up before. Even a 70+.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I did just find a photo of a blue a guy caught from a kayak in fish river.


----------

